# How do I configure dual monitors with laptop on docking station and external monitor?



## whitrich (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a Dell laptop on a docking station running Windows 7. Everyday I place it on the docking station and use my 20 inch monitor. Is it possible to activate the dual monitor feature and use the 20 inch as the primary and use the open laptop as the secondary monitor? If so, what should my settings be?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The value of 'Multiple displays' (see attachment) should be 'Extend these displays.' You may have to switch the positions of the two monitors (at the top of that window).


----------



## whitrich (Sep 28, 2011)

The "multiple displays" option isn't showing up. Any suggestions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that means only one monitor is detected. The screen shot I showed is with an HP laptop/docking station/external monitor. On the computer I'm now using--laptop only--the same window shows only one monitor and no "Multiple displays" option.

Maybe your docking station disables the laptop screen if there is an external monitor? I don't know if any docking stations do this, but can think of no other reason for the laptop screen to not appear.


----------

